# Charlotte HD Local big 4 available



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Turned on today.

Requires a plus dish.


----------



## boatdrink (Aug 20, 2004)

Do you know what satellite they are on? What channels they will show up as?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They are on the 118.7 satellite location, and as noted in the first post require a + Dish. either a Dish500+ or a Dish1000+ to receive them.

If you have a plus dish and subscribe to locals... then they would automatically show up on your HD receiver (see the uplink report for the channel numbers or someone else may come in here and post them I don't remember what they are since I'm not in Charlotte). If you don't have a plus dish, then you will not see them in red in your guide because your receiver cannot pick them up yet.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

6483-6486


----------



## Andy Smith (Mar 1, 2006)

Does this mean I need to have a 1000+ replace my 1000?

I guess they don't have plans to offer these on the 3 satellites that current 1000 users see?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Andy Smith said:


> Does this mean I need to have a 1000+ replace my 1000?
> 
> I guess they don't have plans to offer these on the 3 satellites that current 1000 users see?


Yes and you are correct.


----------



## Andy Smith (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks! and what a bummer.


----------



## Gargy (Apr 22, 2003)

Called Dish this morning the intitial sales guy was clueless when I started talking about Charlotte Locals in HD and wanting my 1000 replaced with a 1000+. Transfered me to Tech Support. Took the guy a while to figure out what he was going to do to generate the work order but he finally figured it out. Told me it was going to be like 59.99 w/ 12 month commitment or like 169.99 without one. I told him I wasn't willing to pay any of it since I just started the lease program less the a year ago. Said since I've been a long time customer he could waive it. Anyway said they'll be out tomorrow. I hope the installer brings a switch. I told the tech guy that I thought it needed one and that I didn't have one. He just kind of brushed it off. Fingers crossed, in time for the Super Bowl!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Gargy said:


> ... I hope the installer brings a switch. I told the tech guy that I thought it needed one and that I didn't have one. He just kind of brushed it off. Fingers crossed, in time for the Super Bowl!


You're right about that.



> Standard Configuration:
> DISH 1000+ includes a DP Dual Band LNBF and two DP Dual LNBF.* A DPP 44 switch must be used in all DISH 1000+ installations (up to 4 DPP receivers).*
> 
> * DP Dual Band LNBF for orbital locations; 118.7°, 119°
> ...


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Andy Smith said:


> Does this mean I need to have a 1000+ replace my 1000?
> 
> I guess they don't have plans to offer these on the 3 satellites that current 1000 users see?


That's a *****. I guess I'll have to call them also. Just got DISH 4 months ago.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

HDMe said:


> ...
> 
> If you have a plus dish and subscribe to locals... then they would automatically show up on your HD receiver (see the uplink report for the channel numbers or someone else may come in here and post them I don't remember what they are since I'm not in Charlotte). If you don't have a plus dish, then you will not see them in red in your guide because your receiver cannot pick them up yet.


You know he has an MPEG-4 Receiver?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> You know he has an MPEG-4 Receiver?


No, I don't know that... just forgot to mention it since we were talking about Dish1000 and I didn't think anyone got a Dish1000 before the ViP receivers were released.

That said... to be complete in my answer... he would have to have Dish500+ or Dish1000+ to get 118.7 and either a ViP211 or ViP622 receiver to receive the new Charlotte HD locals.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Gargy said:


> Called Dish this morning the intitial sales guy was clueless when I started talking about Charlotte Locals in HD and wanting my 1000 replaced with a 1000+. Transfered me to Tech Support. Took the guy a while to figure out what he was going to do to generate the work order but he finally figured it out. Told me it was going to be like 59.99 w/ 12 month commitment or like 169.99 without one. I told him I wasn't willing to pay any of it since I just started the lease program less the a year ago. Said since I've been a long time customer he could waive it. Anyway said they'll be out tomorrow. I hope the installer brings a switch. I told the tech guy that I thought it needed one and that I didn't have one. He just kind of brushed it off. Fingers crossed, in time for the Super Bowl!


I'm getting the same run around. On hold now


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm getting it tomorrow for FREE!!


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

The installer never came on Sat. and DISH said it was because he didn't have the dish. Glad they called me to tell me that.


----------



## Gargy (Apr 22, 2003)

My install was pretty painless. They actually just put the 1000+ on my existing mast. Not sure if that will cause any problems but it seems pretty stout on there. Anyhow the tech came out and didn't have the proper LNBs but an additional tech drove those out while the one there was creating cables and getting the DP44 ready. After everything was installed there was slight troubles with signal strength and the tech was kind of clueless. His problem was that he was trying to aim/peak the dish with a meter that had a busted analog guage. So he was doing it all via tone pitch. When he came in and I ran a check switch he was ready to leave when all sats showed green. Of course when the the 2 HD locals on TP8 on 118 were not coming in he called Dish Support and they were helpless. I tried explaining it to him that I thought it was a problem with aiming the dish (was trying to tell me as long as one TP was high enough in str that it would be ok, said all channels could use 1 TP :lol: ) and so got him to go back out there, making a slight adjustment based on sound again. Everything was great after that. Most of the troubles would have been bypassed with a proper fuctioning tool and a little more knowledge on his side but he was happy to learn a bit more.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

sadly, the guy is coming today and I can't be there. Is there anyway to explain this to my wife in laymen's terms so she can make sure they guy doesn't jip us? THANKS


----------



## Gargy (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm sure they'll probably do a check switch after everything is hooked back up. You could also tell your wife to make sure to verify that your receiving 6483, 6484, 6485, and 6486. Those are the four channels you're really after with this upgrade. I'm not 100% sure but I think the menu numbers to check signal strength are 'Menu -> 6 -> 1 -> 1' and that will get you to the Point Dish screen with TP values. You could have her check some values of a couple TPs on the different satellites before hand and then check them after and see if they are close to the same. Like a couple values from 110 and then change the sat box to 119, and then finally 129.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

stood up for the second time today. Un****ing believable.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

juust called, still don't have the equipment


----------

